# How long are you given to finish the job?



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Most of my builders gives my company 8 days (work days not weekend days) to board and tape a house. I usually have 3 to 4 guys on the taping crew and the same on the hanging. It seems pretty unrealistic considering drying times, but thats the way it is here. Our houses are usually 10000 - 14000 sqft with around 60 - 90 corner bead. What are your deadlines and does 8 days seem reasonable?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

we always take atleast 10 but thats with priming.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gam026 said:


> Most of my builders gives my company 8 days (work days not weekend days) to board and tape a house. I usually have 3 to 4 guys on the taping crew and the same on the hanging. It seems pretty unrealistic considering drying times, but thats the way it is here. Our houses are usually 10000 - 14000 sqft with around 60 - 90 corner bead. What are your deadlines and does 8 days seem reasonable?


That sounds like a pretty fast rate. Its doable with a good system, but is still pretty quick


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree, completely doable, but that would start to wear you down and out after awhile. For us that comes out to roughly 200-300 sheets, That is our 'normal' job size on sheet count, but not the bead count. I can only think of 2 jobs that had that number of beads. But every so often we get some smaller ones thrown in the mix. The small ones are nice, keep you working, but let you take a break too.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya...8 days is pretty tight. I had to do that once. Very similar to what you're describing as well actually. Job size wise I mean.
But it wasn't easy. I usually don't follow deadlines anyways. I just do my own thing. 

Me: "Im sorry what!? This was supposed to be done last week!?
Why did you only call me on monday then!?"

Every time!!

I couldn't care less what your deadline is. If you booked me well enough in advance and I told you I would be available at said time and you weren't ready, not my fault. 
Deal with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

gam026 said:


> Most of my builders gives my company 8 days (work days not weekend days) to board and tape a house. I usually have 3 to 4 guys on the taping crew and the same on the hanging. It seems pretty unrealistic considering drying times, but thats the way it is here. Our houses are usually 10000 - 14000 sqft with around 60 - 90 corner bead. What are your deadlines and does 8 days seem reasonable?


I seems very un reasonable. i always say 2 weeks and thats for a ding bat!! if it ws 12000 ft thats 250 sheets.thats 62.5 sheets a day for 4 days.i see it being hung in 4 and hot mud raped in the other 4.no problem. rape and run . can,t see it from your house,tail lite warenty, don,t look back,spray it heavy ...........Hope you got half down and have a good pick up crew!!Good luck senior.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Most of my builders gives my company 8 days (work days not weekend days) to board and tape a house. I usually have 3 to 4 guys on the taping crew and the same on the hanging. It seems pretty unrealistic considering drying times, but thats the way it is here. Our houses are usually 10000 - 14000 sqft with around 60 - 90 corner bead. What are your deadlines and does 8 days seem reasonable?


So it is true what they say about you east coast boys (blue nosers), you guys get to work at a nice laid back, relaxing pace:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

what level of finish is that? Is there any tex?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

at only 200-300 sheets, 8 days should be enough. We generally tell our Builders 10 days to give them a good time frame, but are almost always done before that. 250 boards would take 1.5 days to hang, get taped that day or the next, bedded the next, one day to dry, then skimmed, and hopefully sanding the next. Our houses that size are done in 6-8 days usually.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

F-that>>it will be done when I say its done,no sooner,no later.Rush me & you get crap.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here in atlantic canada the humidity kills us. Usually 1 to 2 days just to dry out coats. And guess who pays for heat and de humidifiers. And 1 and ah half days to board, guys must be tripping over each othr cause i would need. 8 guys to get that kind of production. And i guess that would be a level 4 finish. Around here we dont use level finishes, everything here is done the same and most ceilings are not sprayed or textured.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Here in atlantic canada the humidity kills us. Usually 1 to 2 days just to dry out coats. And guess who pays for heat and de humidifiers. And 1 and ah half days to board, guys must be tripping over each othr cause i would need. 8 guys to get that kind of production. And i guess that would be a level 4 finish. Around here we dont use level finishes, everything here is done the same and most ceilings are not sprayed or textured.


Your supplying the heat and humidifiers .......... WHY???????

So you got someone who is trying to stuff a size 10 boot up your arse to get the job done. Someone who is going to profit better than you if you meet his dead line . Bottom line it's the contractors house till he passes the keys over to it's new perspective owner. Why do you want to heat another mans house.

All GC's are is Management, and don't forget that. your the one who is paying the price, b/c they can't manage a job. It's a 2 way street, we need them and they need us.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your supplying the heat and humidifiers .......... WHY???????
> 
> So you got someone who is trying to stuff a size 10 boot up your arse to get the job done. Someone who is going to profit better than you if you meet his dead line . Bottom line it's the contractors house till he passes the keys over to it's new perspective owner. Why do you want to heat another mans house.
> 
> All GC's are is Management, and don't forget that. your the one who is paying the price, b/c they can't manage a job. It's a 2 way street, we need them and they need us.


 You are so right! ,,but g/cs don't think that way here.. Just do what you have to do ,and send us the bill.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I alway tell them 3 days longer then i think it will be. That way I dont get rushed. My last house 14,000 sq with 60 bead. Completed in 10 days with a crew of 2 and a half.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

14,OOO FT Would take me a month.:yes: Then a week off after too recoop...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> 14,OOO FT Would take me a month.:yes: Then a week off after too recoop...


I'd do it in less than 80hrs solo running in mid-range and the painter would love it :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'd do it in less than 80hrs solo running in mid-range and the painter would love it :whistling2:


 Your not gonna rest till I'm full on .are ya?? LOL!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Your not gonna rest till I'm full on .are ya?? LOL!!


:no:

150 sheets and 30 beads a week is a low stress house:whistling2:Actually my favorite size for solo work.


----------



## OliverKBell (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats smokin fast, I thought I kept a good pace. But, wow


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your supplying the heat and humidifiers .......... WHY???????
> 
> So you got someone who is trying to stuff a size 10 boot up your arse to get the job done. Someone who is going to profit better than you if you meet his dead line . Bottom line it's the contractors house till he passes the keys over to it's new perspective owner. Why do you want to heat another mans house.
> 
> All GC's are is Management, and don't forget that. your the one who is paying the price, b/c they can't manage a job. It's a 2 way street, we need them and they need us.


Well around here the GC's are like if you can't do it, ill get someone els. Lots of guys on kijiji lookin for work. Those gyts will never learn.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

moore said:


> 14,OOO FT Would take me a month.:yes: Then a week off after too recoop...


 
That's only 3500sq.ft. per week Moore ! :blink:

Get yourself a full set of tools.:thumbup:

Tools are actually "free" you know.:yes:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> :no:
> 
> 150 sheets and 30 beads a week is a low stress house:whistling2:Actually my favorite size for solo work.


 
Perfect size job for 1 man.:yes:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

gam026 said:


> Well around here the GC's are like if you can't do it, ill get someone els. Lots of guys on kijiji lookin for work. Those gyts will never learn.


Well, around here the GCs are like if you can't turn it over fast & at my price, then I can have 20 MEXICANS here tomorrow !:furious:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'd do it in less than 80hrs solo running in mid-range and the painter would love it :whistling2:


80hrs to hang and finish? or just finish?

I'm starting the taping in a duplex on monday thats around that size, 2200 sqft a side with painted ceilings and I'll be happy if I can get it done in 90-100 hrs running tools which I think is pretty realistic for someone with 2 years in, only 1 with the tools. The GC is super laid back as long as I'm there mon-fri he is happy.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

saskataper said:


> 80hrs to hang and finish? or just finish?
> I'm starting the taping in a duplex on monday thats around that size, 2200 sqft a side with painted ceilings and I'll be happy if I can get it done in 90-100 hrs running tools which I think is pretty realistic for someone with 2 years in, only 1 with the tools. The GC is super laid back as long as I'm there mon-fri he is happy.


I guess it's different when you work for yourself...I got into this to work Monday to Friday....maybe 8 hours a day. And that's what I do. I dont run through anything...when it's done it's done. People will wait if you're good at what you do...no mexicans up here...:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> I guess it's different when you work for yourself...I got into this to work Monday to Friday....maybe 8 hours a day. And that's what I do. I dont run through anything...when it's done it's done. People will wait if you're good at what you do...no mexicans up here...:jester:


But i'm not far behind you! :laughing:
hehe just kidding. Same here.
I couldn't give a crap what your deadline is.
Unless I agreed to it then it will be done on time. :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

saskataper said:


> 80hrs to hang and finish? or just finish?
> 
> I'm starting the taping in a duplex on monday thats around that size, 2200 sqft a side with painted ceilings and I'll be happy if I can get it done in 90-100 hrs running tools which I think is pretty realistic for someone with 2 years in, only 1 with the tools. The GC is super laid back as long as I'm there mon-fri he is happy.


Just finish. I'm usually on site 8.5-9 hrs a day. The 14000 mentioned is board feet not living space. It's close to 300 sheets (4x12). I'd guess your duplex is close to 200-220 sheets a side and I'd avarage around 7 days to complete. Unless it was a custom. If I work alone I'll avarage 30 in "normal" work. Fr8 and myself avarage around 50 a day together. We aren't turning out slop either. The DC, builders and painters prefer our work over the other finishers.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I forgo to post. Sanding for 14,000 sqft home. It took a total of 30 hours. I wasnt to pleased with that, but was pleased with no touch ups there was no touch-ups. Really got slowed up on a heated garage ceiling that was getting an eggshell finish. Definately need to cut the sanding time on the next one.


----------

